# Emacs build failure



## Nasrudin (Jul 8, 2019)

Trying to build emacs with poudriere I'm getting this odd failure:


```
# poudriere testport -j 11d2r349628 -p HEAD-070219 editors/emacs
...
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on executable: gcc8 - found
===>   Returning to build of emacs-26.2,3
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/ice.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/sm.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xcb.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xfixes.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xinerama.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xmu.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrandr.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xft.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xrender.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xpm.pc - found
===>   emacs-26.2,3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ccache - found
===>   dp_STRICT_DEPENDS set - Not installing missing dependencies.
       This means a dependency is wrong since it was not satisfied in the BUILD_DEPENDS phase.
*** Error code 1
```

All options are defaulted for the emacs port. What am I doing wrong, if anything?


----------



## Nasrudin (Jul 8, 2019)

Ok so apparently the defaults are not going to work for me. I unset ACL, MAILUTILS, and MAGICK and the build is working now.


----------

